# [rsync] Problème de synchro avec les accents [solved]

## Thymus

Bonjour tlm

Je voudrais faire un backup d'un dossier avec des fichiers avec accents.

rsync -r -n -t -v --progress --ignore-existing /mnt/data/Muzik/Albums/ACWL/2001 - A l'absent/ /home/thymus/test/

sending incremental file list

./

01. A l'absent.mp3

02. Olga.mp3

03. L'homme moderne.mp3

04. Le souvenir errant.mp3

05. Instantan\#351.mp3

06. Ailleurs.mp3

07. Te souviens-tu de moi  .mp3

08. Clonez en paix.mp3

09. Vanit\#351.mp3

10. Ego.mp3

11. Le chant des sir\#350nes.mp3

12. Paris Menace.mp3

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de pourquoi j'ai des \#35? à la place de mes accents ?

Dans le dossier test mnt, à la place des accents ou des codes, j'ai des ? :/

Vous avez une solution pour ça ?

Merci  :Smile: Last edited by Thymus on Thu Apr 30, 2009 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Thymus

Peut-être dois-je ajouter ma locale :

$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_US.utf-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.utf-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.utf-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.utf-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.utf-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.utf-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.utf-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.utf-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.utf-8"

LC_ALL=en_US.utf-8

Ces noms de fichiers ont été écrit avec easytag (je ne sais pas si ça change qqch...)

Merci !

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

rsync est compilé avec le flag iconv ?

T'es ok au niveau de tes locales ?

----------

## loopx

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> rsync est compilé avec le flag iconv ?
> 
> T'es ok au niveau de tes locales ?

 

Il sert à quoi le flag iconv ?

----------

## Thymus

[I] net-misc/rsync

     Available versions:  3.0.4 3.0.5 {acl iconv ipv6 static xattr xinetd}

     Installed versions:  3.0.5(09:27:27 PM 02/11/2009)(acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd)

     Homepage:            http://rsync.samba.org/

     Description:         File transfer program to keep remote files into sync

Oui, j'ai bien compilé rsync avec iconv

Merci

----------

## Thymus

Comment je pourrais savoir dans quel encodage sont écrit les noms des fichiers ?

Merci

----------

## Thymus

Après, si je fais convmv -f latin1 -t utf8 --notest *, j'ai de nouveau mes accents mais je voudrais ne pas devoir faire ça pour tous les fichiers que j'rsync...

----------

## Thymus

Et si j'essaye avec iconv, ça me donne une erreur :

rsync -r -n -t -v --progress --ignore-existing --iconv=utf8,utf8 /mnt/data/Muzik/Albums/ACWL/2001 - A l'absent/ /home/thymus/test/

sending incremental file list

[sender] cannot convert filename: 11. Le chant des sir\#350nes.mp3 (Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character)

[sender] cannot convert filename: 05. Instantan\#351.mp3 (Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character)

[sender] cannot convert filename: 09. Vanit\#351.mp3 (Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character)

Donc là, je comprends vraiment plus... :s

----------

## gglaboussole

je dis peut être une bêtise mais ça me semple pas anormal qu'avec des locales US tu es un problème d'accents...

tu as suivi la doc gentoo pour l'utf8 ? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

----------

## Thymus

Le en_US ne fait que déterminer la langue du système, c'est le .utf-8 qui détermine l'encodage. L'UTF-8 contient bien les accents pourtant.

Dans le doute, j'ai tout de même essayé avec fr_FR.utf-8 et ça fait la même chose.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

## Thymus

bon, apparement, ce n'était pas rsync le problème mais l'encodage de mes filenames...

Un petit coup de convmv -f latin -t utf8 -r * --notest a résolu le problème

Merci bien

----------

